# Fotobearbeitung mit Gimp



## LenoLobo (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo, jeder kennt doch Gimp, (Freeware zum einstig in die fotobearbeitung!)
Also, ich habe mir ein Objekt fotografiert, und möchte es jetzt freistellen. Also das Objekt alleine mit weissem Hintergrund, wie geht sowas? (GIMP2) 
(Es handelt sich um das Bild im Anhang!)


----------



## djkey (2. Mai 2007)

Bevor du es Freistellst, mach doch bitte erneut ein Foto und stell das Objekt bitte scharf.

Selbst wenn du hinterher das Objekt nicht so scharf haben willst, wirst du dir am Rand leichter tun wenn du klare linien hast.

Oh ja, vergessen:  http://www.gimpusers.de/tutorials/highpass-freistellen.html


----------



## LenoLobo (3. Mai 2007)

ja oke, ich habe es geschafft. (auschneidenfunktion)


----------

